# GPS logging



## nfRabbit (Feb 1, 2015)

I just lost my AMOD gps logger. I want to replace it with something newer. I have an app on my smartphone for this but I personally would prefer to use a specialized stand alone device. All the ones I've seen use Bluetooth to load the data to an iPad or the like. This is fine but what I must have is something that generates a file that I can download and then use in Lightroom. Any suggestions or thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Miller (Feb 2, 2015)

A Canon 6D will do that for you.


----------



## tspear (Feb 2, 2015)

A camera attachment:
http://www.adorama.com/l/Cameras/Ca...Camera-Accessories/GPS-and-Wireless-Equipment

Personal GPS logger:
http://www.adorama.com/BSBTDTGG.html

You do need to be a little more specific when you say download. There are a few formats. I switched to the Canon 6D with built in GPS, so I no longer track this stuff.

Tim


----------



## nfRabbit (Feb 2, 2015)

Dave Miller said:


> A Canon 6D will do that for you.



INSERT TONGUE IN CHEEK

Mr. Miller, thank you so much for your well argumented reply. I was all set to rush out this morning and purchase the item you suggested but in looking for it online I found several minor problems.

1) I am most interested in a single use item where as this is a multiuse item. I would be willing to consider a multiuse item such as a fitbit or perhaps a garmin item the extra uses of your item, although fantastic, are more than I need at this time.

2) I would like a device that I can use with my current Nikon equipment. My reading of the specs of your suggestion imply that it would not work with other manufacturers equipment. Perhaps I am wrong about this assumption (my wife says I am wrong about most things). If I am wrong I look forward to being enlightened.

3) The cost is a couple of dollars more than I had hoped to spend. As a matter of fact at this price I could care less where the picture was taken. :razz:

However I do greatly appreciate you suggestion. LOL

REMOVE TONGUE FROM CHEEK


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2015)

It depends upon which Nikon you have. Nikon sells an add on GPS that fits many Nikon Models.  It is a bit pricey.  Not everyone needs or wants GPS. Many GPS use the camera battery for power.  This drains the camera battery quicker as would a built in GPS.  So, I think Nikon's add-on solution is better than forcing everyone to buy a camera with GPS whether they need it or not. 

I use a GPS from Solmeta. You choose a data cable to fit the Nikon camera model that you have. http://www.solmeta.com/Index/index 
They even make a model now for Canon EOS cameras. The Solmeta has a built-in rechargeable battery so it does not drain the camera battery. However, if you are using GPS long enough the battery will drain and once the internal battery is depleted, the GPS unit will draw power from the camera battery. My Solmeta comes with a wireless remote transmitter so I can also use it as a remote shutter up to 100m.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2015)

You can attach any small Garmin GPS to the Nikon's shutter release via a cable, which is cheap, and the GPS is automatically written to the raw files or JPEGs.


----------



## John W (Feb 2, 2015)

I use a Dorr GPS Route Photo Logger,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042Y37CI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

It seems to be accurate to a few metres. The software is awful but it runs OK with Windows 8.1 (it looks as though it was designed for a very early version of Windows). It allows me to download a track convert to a gpx file which can then be imported to LR and photos can then be auto-tagged with the location. It's a bit more effort in the summer because  I have my camera set to BST, which the logger doesn't seem to accept, but adjusting the time in LR is simple enough. 

This was a lot less expensive than the camera-specific loggers.


----------



## nfRabbit (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the very helpful replies. When I said download, I meant a unit which creates a file which you can then download to the computer for use in Lightroom. I use several cameras so the camera specific items are not of interest to me. The garmin and dorr are. Again I really appreciate the advice I have received.


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 3, 2015)

I would recommend the qstarz bt-1000xt. Very light, uses a Nokia battery so you can get a spare. When new about 40 hours of battery life.


----------



## terrycym (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a Garmin eTrex.
When I get home, I copy my pictures to my PC
I then launch a programme named RoboGeo which reads the GPX file on the Garmin and tags the EXIF data in the images with the data from the Garmin tracklog.
Lightroom's Map module can read this metadata amd I presume the GPX file.
I get about three day's use of the Gamenin on it's two rechargeable AA batteries


----------

